# Simplicity Sno-Away 8 60cm



## junior1954 (May 27, 2017)

Just picked up a Sno-Away model 1691900 ser. #5284 with a Tecumseh 8hp engine for $200. on Craigslist. The unit is in excellent condition. I would guess this is a 1998 from the info. I've gleaned from your site so far. I'm sorting it out for my daughter and son-in-law who just bought their first home. I would like to change the gearbox oil. Forgive me for asking what must have been asked before but do I have to buy Simplicity gear oil or is there an equivalent?

Thanks


----------



## luce (Jul 21, 2015)

*simplicity oil*

For the small investment, purchase the right stuff from simplicity. You will never be sorry.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmm..I see Junior never got a reply back in July! Sorry about that Junior!
Its probably just because it was July.. very low snowblower forum discussion levels in July.

Its probably too late now, Junior probably wont see this, but it is true that:

1. "For the small investment, purchase the right stuff from simplicity. You will never be sorry."

It is also true that:

2. Yes, there will be very likely be an equilivant product. You dont have to use the Similicity branded product.
But we would need to research what that specific gearbox requires..it can probably be discovered fairly easily. But whatever it is, its very likely it can be found outside of a Simplicity dealer...the trick is, you need to know what you need.

Scot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello,
The sheer pin on the auger of my Simplicity sno-away 8 60 cm - serial 59753 needs replacement. Who has these for purchase? Sally, oshkosh, wi.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

ebay, amazon, simplicity dealers for starters. Home depot and lowes under rare circumstances carry simplicity parts. 

I have a local hardware store that carry pins for pretty much every snowblower brand, but i feel thats equally rare. Worse case scenario, a standard 1/4 bolt will make the machine usable temporarily, although it is weaker and more likely to re-sheer than an appropriate pin.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Using a Bolt for a Shear Pin is a BIG No-No unless it's STRICTLY Temporary, and Will Be Replaced with a Shear Pin ASAP. I've seen More Than One Instance Where Bolts were Responsible for Ruining a Gearbox.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

You need:

Part 1668344SM - Shear Pin Superseded to 703063

https://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratton-703063-Pin-Shear/dp/B019WEESSO/ref=asc_df_B019WEESSO/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





Looks clean


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Snoopy#1 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it does


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

The bars and grips look super sturdy? Is it an OHV engine is it a decent differential?


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

I looked over the pics on FB. this is what Simplicity NOW calls the signature Pro series. When this particular one was built(around 2000), No one had "differentials" or "power steering" on there snow blowers. Yes, this was one of the first Simplicity's to use a overhead valve engine. This type of blower will almost never break, as is wwaaayyyy over-built. I personally have 1 of these and a 970 for parts. In the year-range of this blower, this is the smallest of the "large frame" Simplicity's. If I were in the market, I would jump on this, as it is a good deal. There are a lot of Ariens fan-boys on this site. Do not let them tell you otherwise


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks alot Im going to drive over this week and look at it. I just spent 1000 bucks on a lawn vac for my John Deere. 100 bucks he said he will deliver I dont have a truck


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





Hers more pics if they show up


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Snoopy#1 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are well built machines, looks like a great deal. 
Let us know if you get it, and post some more photos, couldn't access the photos you added above.


----------

